# Removed rear emblem painted chrome trunk bar



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Hard to tell from the dark and dirty pic. lol 
But I think it will look good.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Seriously that picture? lol please turn some light on, clean and post another! lol havent seen one without the bowtie yet! i took of my "cruze" letters the other day, not sure how i feel about it. Sometime i feel it looks plain without and less dressed up and some days i like it. I dont know. Im nuts!


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

This better? Lol sorry guys


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

Here we go


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

I think it looks good with the bar painted. Mine is silver and I think that the chrome on the trunk is over the top with the paint color so I'm glad I could see what it looks like since I'd like to give this a try. I think I may leave the bow tie though so it's a little busier on the trunk lid


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I like it. My buddy did the same thing with his 2011. Did you have to send the trunk out (or do it yourself) to get rid of that hole from the bowtie? Or is it not as big in the later models? His was a solid chunk out of his trunk. 

I like the matching bar


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

I painted it myself the chrome bar, once I removed the Bowtie there was a slotted hole. Me and a buddy machined a piece of steel with pegs slightly larger in diameter than slotted hole so it's pressed in and painted prior to install along with silicon to prevent leaks! Worked out good I think. I could always put the bowtie back on/order a new one if I decide to switch back later.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

It looks good. I plasti dipped that bottom part of bumper black the other day. I think it looks good. Mkaes my chrome tip stand out a little more lol might look nice on yours..my car is blue tho doesnt stand out too much


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/111069318086?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE I've got this coming otherwise I would have to!


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/140704126360?lpid=82


----------



## BDub (Dec 25, 2014)

Sabre, you know that kit is just 4 tips. You'd have to paint the bumper to match.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

sabre130012 said:


> Kspeed Rear Diffuser DIY Kit Fits Chevrolet Cruze Lacetti | eBay I've got this coming otherwise I would have to!


I like this my bro! I think i want it too lol. Make sure you upload a pik. And is it hard to install?


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

BDub said:


> Sabre, you know that kit is just 4 tips. You'd have to paint the bumper to match.


Just noticed that.. So it doesnt come with the double chrome tip either...a little expesive for 4 plastic peices


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes I do realize that note it's only the 4 pieces, I have ordered the exhaust tips to to make something work. I don't mind painting stuff lol I'll let ya know how it turns out!


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

plasti dip and night shades. What do ya think?


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

Looks **** good!


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

sabre130012 said:


> Looks **** good!


 thanks!


----------

